# Daisy and Phoebe



## Watermelon (Oct 16, 2011)

This is their newly cleaned out table... their hide hasn't been put back in yet.... put quite a hill in this time! Its where the yellow mushroom is but don't think you can tell from the pics.












Daisy no likes change!





Shes soon happy again 





Phoebe...... :razz:





Their second meal of the morning... some slender plantain, cats ear and dandelion sprinkled with dried plantain, nettle and calcium dust.





Ain't no mountain high enough for Phoebe.





Hope you like xx


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 16, 2011)

Looks good! Cute little torts


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 16, 2011)

Great pics! I love those action (eating) shots!


----------



## cherylim (Oct 16, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures. I especially like Phoebe's sulking shot!


----------



## coreyc (Oct 16, 2011)

Looks great but I do not see a hide is there one ??


----------



## Watermelon (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes of course, I hadn't put it back in then. Thanks for lovely comments.


----------



## jackrat (Oct 16, 2011)

Love them and the pictures.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice big habitat


----------



## ascott (Oct 16, 2011)

very nice, and your little ones are adorable


----------



## reneereichert (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the photos, I am working on my 6 inch redfoots habitat..you gave me some good ideas  BTW, your little ones are too cute!


----------



## 100mph tortoise (Oct 16, 2011)

Love the pics,nice looking torts


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 16, 2011)

Great enclosure, adorable tort's


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

That last pic is sooooo cute!! What is the purple flower they are eating?


----------



## Watermelon (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for the comments everyone! The purple flower is 'pink' Red Valerian, though it does look purple in the photo!

http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?catID=284


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## tinkerbell1189 (Oct 18, 2011)

Beautiful torts!! I love your enclosure, gave me a few ideas about improving mine. Phoebe and Daisy are very lucky girls, they look so well looked after your doing an amazing job.


----------



## Momof4 (Oct 18, 2011)

Very nice set up!! I love the hill!


----------



## Watermelon (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you for your nice comments everyone  x


----------

